# CamperPark Costa Blanca.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,


Does anyone know if the Costa Blanca Camper Park has closed, as well as the Orange Grove Camper Park?


The web site has disappeared. Would be a shame and our favourite Aire in Spain.


Al.
sennen523.:crying:


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, 
just "bumped" post.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Since nobody seems to know I'll tell what I think I read a while ago. I'm sure last I heard they were in dispute with the municipality. I believe they were being told that the park was illegal and I'm fairly sure that some neighbours were complaining about it being disruptive to the area citing loud music at night and people walking dogs locally without cleaning up behind them. Sounds like complete fabrication to me but if the local council believed it that might be enough to get them closed down. I think I read that on a blog the owner had published.

So I think it quite possible that it has closed though I'd like to be wrong about all of that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You could try the Camping Cap Blanc site, Albir sea front, just below Altea.

cabby


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Campercontact states that it is open again.

_Location is open again-quiet area-sandwich service-shops and restaurants in Albir-booking recommended-second telephone number + 34-678991639 tram stop 1 km-2 km, 5 km 7 Centre Albir Benidorm_

clicked on the website Campercontact gave - and it worked
http://camperparkcostablanca.eu/your-camperpark-place.html

Hope this helps


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A quick email might reveal all.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/13...mper-park-albir-costa-blanca-closed-down.html

Maybe not the one being asked about. Sorry if not. I was thinking of the Alfas del Pi one.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Since nobody seems to know I'll tell what I think I read a while ago. I'm sure last I heard they were in dispute with the municipality. I believe they were being told that the park was illegal and I'm fairly sure that some neighbours were complaining about it being disruptive to the area citing loud music at night and people walking dogs locally without cleaning up behind them. Sounds like complete fabrication to me but if the local council believed it that might be enough to get them closed down. I think I read that on a blog the owner had published.
> 
> So I think it quite possible that it has closed though I'd like to be wrong about all of that.


Have to say Alan, our first venture into Spain and a lot of the times felt we were the only ones who cleaned up after the dog. Knew the French were bad but the Spanish are just the same. Quite ironic given most, like ourselves, had waste bags attached to their leads, but for them it was obviously only for show.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Tel. It makes that aspect of the complaint all the less credible I think.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks All,


Looks as though they have a new website, thanks Blondel for that. Hopefully we can go back next year.


Regards,
Al
sennen523.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi. I have been told by a very reliable source that, The Orange Grove is re-opening October 1st 2015.
Frank


----------

